# bearing pads



## ssalcedo

Estoy traduciendo un manual de construcción, y quisiera que me ayudaran con esto: bearing pads, gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

What's the context? Bearing pads for what?


----------



## ssalcedo

Este es el contexto:
Bearing Pads: High density plastic, Vulcanized elastomeric compound molded to size, Neoprene (Chloroprene), or Tetrafluoroethylene(TFE); Shore A Durometer [____]; 3 mm thick, smooth both sides.

En este tambien me lo mencionan:
Install bearing pads and sill seal at bearing ends of planks as indicated.


----------



## k-in-sc

They seem to be called "cojinetes de soporte," "soportes elastoméricos (neopreno)" etc.
A knowledgeable native (cof cof_ rodelu2_ cof cof) could probably tell you better.


----------



## MexicoBob

Almohadillas de soporte elástomerico


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
Wouldn't that be "almohadillas elástomericas de soporte"?
http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...+soporte"&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=5dc29b27e9bc5c5a?


----------



## ssalcedo

No encuentro el significado de eso, me pueden ayudar?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Bearing pads are used to distribute concentrated loads and reactions over the bearing area and to allow limited horizontal and rotational movements to provide stress relief. Their use has proven beneficial and often may be necessary for satisfactory performance of precast concrete structures."


----------



## Mircalla

Yo he visto soportes o apoyos elastoméricos, sobre todo en el caso de puentes.


----------



## ssalcedo

Gracias a los dos!


----------



## k-in-sc

That would be "las dos," but don't forget MexicoBob ...


----------

